
Ask HN: Are there *any* good JavaScript libraries - paulddraper
Every JS library I&#x27;ve seen (currently using moment) seems extremely simplistic with very few primitives for working with time.<p>As a former Java programmer, I&#x27;m used to having all of the following (in the standard lib no less!):<p>* instant: a point of time<p>* duration: time amount, e.g. 500 seconds<p>* period: time interval amount (e.g. 3 days)<p>* offset: time difference from UTC<p>* timezone: regional offset system<p>* local&#x2F;offset&#x2F;timezone date: date<p>* local&#x2F;offset&#x2F;timezone time: time<p>* local&#x2F;offset&#x2F;timezone datetime: date and time<p>For example, I work with a lot of legal calendar events (local date) and contract durations (period), yet everything I find requires awkwardly couching it in terms of instants.
======
0xdeadc0de
[https://google.github.io/closure-
library/api/goog.date.html](https://google.github.io/closure-
library/api/goog.date.html)

------
jsmes
(pending verification) Location:(pending verification) Age:(pending
verification)

